
Show HN: Wisest.one – teach yourself visual programming - um_maravilho
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wisest.one" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wisest.one</a><p>The idea is to teach the core programming techniques through visual and interactive projects.<p>App uses a custom programming language.
======
octosphere
Interesting tutorial, but equating wisdom with knowing visual programming is
not doing it right. At best, programming is learning to write less lines of
code, especially in these times of overflowing libraries and frameworks in
Github. Always remember: "Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing
more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away".

~~~
um_maravilho
The domain name is a kind of wordplay (the name of the app is "Wisestone"), no
claims of superiority intended.

Was everything clear and easy to understand?

Did you edit and run the program?

